# Fawn & Greta got Easter treats



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

I always order my pups cookies cakes etc from Lainey's Pawtique & Bakery. She is very reasonable priced, works with allergy issues, and only uses organic ingredients. Well she made the girls easter cookies too. I think they approve lolCookies-What's this momAnd just for a laugh Silly Sonny


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Oops I think I posted this in the wrong section


----------

